# SKYLINEs Vs SUPRAs



## [GTR]SKYLINEGTR (Apr 23, 2005)

SKYLINEs Vs SUPRAs 

whos the daddy!!!!!!!!!!!????????????


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Mate dey is nufink kompared to a city rover, dey is da dogs innit.


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

PMSL @ ant ... hahahahah 

Oh boy I wish I was a mod ...


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Propa Bo!









_Sorry - I couldn't resist _


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

[GTR]SKYLINEGTR said:


> SKYLINEs Vs SUPRAs
> 
> whos the daddy!!!!!!!!!!!????????????


----------



## [GTR]SKYLINEGTR (Apr 23, 2005)

Liam said:


>


FINE!!!!!!!!! DONT NO Y I BOTHER U LOT ARE A BUNCH OF GRUMPY OLD PEOPLE!!!! WITH UR FAT F*UCKING SKYLINES THINKING UR ALL THAT!!!!!!


----------



## stu0x (Jun 30, 2002)

Is it half term or something?


----------



## [GTR]SKYLINEGTR (Apr 23, 2005)

DONT START MATE BECAUSE IAM NOT IN THE F*CKING MOOD


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

*I+5 FGJ .I A'+ D'E.F*

5'A A'+ '+EE

Is anybody else having this problem??

I can’t type a message on the forum cos it displays all funny and the wrong characters.

Had to type this up in MS-Word and then copy paste into the message..?

RAS
 

A'+ 69G$F D'B.5I (.! *9)-3 .1+B A'+ E4&: J.D
The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog


----------



## stu0x (Jun 30, 2002)

Shall I warn you under s5 Public Order Act now?


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Abusing an officer of the law is not a good idea matey.... even if it is on the web....

Seriously tho . if you're going to ask a question like that.... what did you expect... a serious answer....


----------



## [GTR]SKYLINEGTR (Apr 23, 2005)

maybe I shouldn’t go into skylines ill probably end up like u guys


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

HAHAHAHA OMG YUR SO DUM AND BANNED!!!

HHAHAHA


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

M8 WOT DA PHUCK IS UR PROBLEM DA CITY ROVER IS DA NUTZ IS YA GUNNA BAN ME 2 IT IS 3DOM OF SPEECH TO LOVE SUCH A WICKED CAR YEAH.

These kids that post do make me laugh. Can you un ban him so we can play some more.

Ant.


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Blow Dog said:


> HAHAHAHA OMG YUR SO DUM AND BANNED!!!
> 
> HHAHAHA


    

Alex B


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

ha ha sucker!!!  

Add to your user cp; banned again, for being stupid, again.

I think theres a lesson to be learned there somewhere


----------



## MR.TURBO (Nov 20, 2004)

loooool

Funny thread


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

It was only ever going to end one way  

T


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

*lol*

I wonder why he hates Skylines lol.


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

Liam probably ran him over


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

ISJ said:


> ha ha sucker!!!
> 
> Add to your user cp; banned again, for being stupid, again.
> 
> I think theres a lesson to be learned there somewhere


AGREE


LOL THIS IS SOME FUNNY STUFF YOU SHOULD CHARGE FOR IT


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

You mods slipping?? This one lasted a bit long.........


----------



## RB2633 (Feb 5, 2005)

bbhhahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

SkyJawa... 

You missed all the fun mate... the kid was banned and then unbanned all within 5 mins.... hahahah


----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

LOL ANT!
Yeah but you got to admit the Cityrover is pretty slick :smokin: 

Kyle


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

Some Nobber Chav Tosspot that coulnt even afford the steam from my pi55 let alone a Skyline said:


> DONT START MATE BECAUSE IAM NOT IN THE F*CKING MOOD


Boy i bet that had you sh1tting it...


----------



## Parky (Sep 19, 2002)

One word.......... NOB!


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

To be honest its not really that funny? They are quite comparable cars? Instead of just straight up killing him, you could have at least told him to slightly re-phrase his post..


----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

Haribo said:


> To be honest its not really that funny? They are quite comparable cars? Instead of just straight up killing him, you could have at least told him to slightly re-phrase his post..


Okay if he is still "Allowed to view this thread"  It would depend on what Skyline you were using and what Supra but IMO i'd say the GTR would easily beat a GZ , because of it's 4 wheel drive system , but don't get me wrong both very nice cars , but also very fast!!!


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

It wasnt the question... It woz da way e asked it!

I dont think they are comparible cars really... The Supra is a more Refined Super GT Cruiser and the Skyline a bit of a mental all rounder... They become comparible when modded but that takes the refined part of the Supra away...

Both AWESOME Cars... Totally different... Both VERY Fast!

Personally i prefer the Supra for looks and Comfort and the Skyline for balls out Nutter driving fun...


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

Nismoalex said:


> SkyJawa...
> 
> You missed all the fun mate... the kid was banned and then unbanned all within 5 mins.... hahahah


Gah - always the way!!! LMAO!


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Haribo said:


> To be honest its not really that funny? They are quite comparable cars? Instead of just straight up killing him, you could have at least told him to slightly re-phrase his post..


It's hillarious mate. 
The guy acted a div. He got banned. 

Textbook stuff really.

Cem


----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

Blow Dog said:


> It's hillarious mate.
> The guy acted a div. He got banned.
> 
> Textbook stuff really.
> ...


LOL , to be honest , Cem is right , we did warn him about his Grammar but yet he still ignored us , so at the end of the day it's his fault!
I mean look at me i'm 3 years younger than him and i can type properly 
 

Kyle


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

Your also say you live in the same place as the people you add on msn


----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

So you can't take a joke now  
I'm not getting into any arguments and getting banned like he did


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)




----------



## PrinceTokyo_GTR (Apr 19, 2005)

it all depends on a driver. you get these dumb ppl who owns skylines cos they have $$$$ but donno how to drive the beast. maybe we have some of those ppl in this forum  and we do have these ppl who owns a sh1t box and can drive like a mad man lol. well anyways it all depends on a driver Supra TT is preety goood and so is GTR with the 4wd


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

Funny stuff !!!!!

Whos the daddy indeed !!!!!


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Cem's the Daddy 





SkyJawa said:


> You mods slipping?? This one lasted a bit long.........


Nope, every now and then we let a lamb to the slaughter.......


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

stu0x said:


> Shall I warn you under s5 Public Order Act now?


Well as it was aimed at you directly shall we say section 4 maybe


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Damn,

I am sooooooooooo tied up these days with GT Battle I miss out on things round here. I dont even recognise a couple of people on here !!!

I now its asking a bit Cem, but could you unban him, send him an email to tell him he's unbanned, ring me when he starts posting again, let me **** him right up and then ban him again???

Cheers mate    

J


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

On a serious'ish note Supra's are holding their price better than 33's which have dropped a lot this last 12 months, so whats that about then?


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

I don't think they have IMHO. A 1995 supra goes for less than a 1995 GTR. When I bought my old supra the prices nosedived the following year, dunno why - flooded market I suppose................


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

I was just thinking about the last 12 months maybe the equivalent year supra might be worth less but they seem to be holding


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

I really don't know if thats the case mate, having owned one till April last year and still active on the boards I still think they are dropping, and at a much faster rate than the Skyline........ What would have been 13k a year or so ago seems to be down around 9


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

Ok, I admit it, I'm wrong! Another illusion shattered.
On a serious note tho, it seems a shame that such amazing cars should drop in value so much, great news if you are new to it but not so good for those who bought over a year ago. 
Best make the best of it, at least its possible to buy a lot of performance for relatively little cash, to get a Porsche beater for the price of a new rep type Focus is pretty good.


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

PSML @ bladey.....


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

ZXSpectrum said:


> Personally i prefer the Supra for looks and Comfort and the Skyline for balls out Nutter driving fun...


I would have agreed but since going out in my mates T78 Supra I'd say he was a nutter LOL


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

liquidculture said:


> Ok, I admit it, I'm wrong! Another illusion shattered.
> On a serious note tho, it seems a shame that such amazing cars should drop in value so much, great news if you are new to it but not so good for those who bought over a year ago.
> Best make the best of it, at least its possible to buy a lot of performance for relatively little cash, to get a Porsche beater for the price of a new rep type Focus is pretty good.


It is a real shame, I guess its the import market thats hit it the most in recent years. 
I've fared better with the Skyline though. Paid 15k for it and its prob still worth 13-15k a year and a bit later.
Paid 16k for my aerotop supe and by the time that went they were coming up at 12-13 only 8 months later


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

So many coming in now I guess and I suppose it shows because they are all 10 years old or more now (ESVA) and they dont fetch so much in Japan either, unless the importers were ripping us off before.
I have heard that its getting harder to find good ones now - suppose all the good 10 year old ones have gone now - come dec when the next lot come up, the 9 year old ones that wil become 10, there will be a load more appearing and they'll get cheaper still.


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

Yep, think thats pretty sound reasoning there......


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

*Confused*

I just saw a vid (dates back to 1995) where BestMotoring pitted NSX, GTR, Supra, MR2, 911 on a track. 

I'm a little dazed ..  The Supra caught up to the R33GTR and eventually passed it. Even in straight line acceleration.

Didn't look like there was much big difference in tyres i.e. don't think Supra had race tyres. These were all supposed to be stock cars on a track.


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

rasonline said:


> I just saw a vid (dates back to 1995) where BestMotoring pitted NSX, GTR, Supra, MR2, 911 on a track.
> 
> I'm a little dazed ..  The Supra caught up to the R33GTR and eventually passed it. Even in straight line acceleration.
> 
> Didn't look like there was much big difference in tyres i.e. don't think Supra had race tyres. These were all supposed to be stock cars on a track.


No doubt the Supra is a good car - the run out models especially, really nice.
However the Aus's did a similar 'shoot out' and the GTR walloped the Supra, who knows, they are both great cars


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

its down to the skill of the drivers too mind


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

I suppose each has their strengths, I like both, right now I dont have either so Id be glad to have one or the other but on balance I would prefer the Skyline. The styling of the Supra is just a little too crude for my taste - dont want to offend anyone, just my opinion but I would be more than happy to have one


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

> I GOT BANNED ON APR 26TH FOR BEING A TWAT IN CONTROL OF A KEYBOARD, PLEASE NOBODY TAKE ANY NOTICE OF MY RAMBLINGS.


Nice touch  :smokin:


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

*Best of both worlds?*


----------



## MONKEYmark (Apr 17, 2003)

that looks cool r34 front end on supra. some supras from king buyer have rb26 engines in too. they have lots of good cars with big power on that site.

you do seem to get a lot of young kids joining up to the gtr board 

thats what you get for having a great car as a r33gtr or r34gtr
r32`s look a bit old school


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Just to warn you....

King buyer has a reputation that makes Arthur Daley look like a saint !!!

I would never buy there - or any of the multidtude of dealers that advertise cars obviously from that showroom but with their own logos photoshopped in !!! Waaay to dodgy for me.

J.


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

bladerider said:


> Just to warn you....
> 
> King buyer has a reputation that makes Arthur Daley look like a saint !!!
> 
> ...


There are a multitude of sorry tales about 'King'    buyer, wrong name really, avoid like the plague!!!!!!


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

The Supline is a photoshop anyway, base pic was taken from a car KB had for sale and spliced the GTR front end on from a similar pic


----------



## Quicksilver (Mar 12, 2005)

Need i say more?




























I like hi power cars, but a supra with the power my supra made (830hp/950Nm[email protected]) are only fun from 3. gear if you have over 20 degrees in the air and up (ore on the drag strip), lower temprature then that it will also spin in 4. and 5. gear , 250km/t+ and that is just scary, but a Skyline you can have fun from 1. Gear and up  and when you think of this in a driving situation I think you will have more fun in a skyline more of the time  I resived my first GTR only 1 mount ago and Im very impressed from the 2 days of driving i had befor I killd the headgasket.. (i have a stock HG on my new 1200hp+ supra  ) I was so impressed about the driving feeling that i orded a R33 GTR with a lot of goodies the week after that


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

yer, you do need to say more, thats not one of the best supra's iv seen, doesnt really come close lol. got any dyno sheets for your 1200 supra?


----------



## Quicksilver (Mar 12, 2005)

my last setup was with a ITS GT80 turbo that made 830hp/[email protected] but this is a new engine built for dragracing, it is not dynod yet. the Turbo is a Garret GT47 (88mm) tatt supports around 1800hp. but i dont now what this will produse at 2.5bar with 200hp NOS yet


----------



## Quicksilver (Mar 12, 2005)

A dude in USA dynod 1520hp at the wheels trough a (TH400 automatic) with the same setup that I have this year, and last year (another setup, 300hp less) his best time at the track was [email protected] @1150 RWHP driven to and from the track full weight 3600Lbs targa supra.

link to dyno video and dyno sheet: http://home.no/qb12/marko1520whp.mov "right click and save As"


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Supra's are okay - it's just the back end that I don't like.

Simon


----------



## Quicksilver (Mar 12, 2005)

This is also a lot of fun doing in a Supra  http://www.quicksilver-supra.com/Quicksilver_gatebil_2004.avi 

But I'm really looking forward to receiving my R33 GTR V spec LM  almost can’t wait to test it on the track


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Quicksilver said:


> but i dont now what this will produse at 2.5bar with 200hp NOS yet


A large bang? 



only joking


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

I don't understand why people fit RB26 engines into Supras. The Supra already has a fantastic engine.

The main bit I don't like about the Supra is the bulbous headlights. Oh, and I find them cramped inside. Great cars though.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

James (Bladerider),

Our friend who was banned on this thread has made a comeback on Skylineowners. He's not been banned (yet) so maybe you will have your chance after all.

http://www.skylineowners.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23462&page=2&pp=15


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

Bah, I try to access that page and it tells me I don't have sufficient rights to view it. I'm a fully paid up member and have been for about 18 months so I don't know what's going on there.

Can anyone else see it, other than James?


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

I think the thread has been deleted but you can see the chaps public profile here and read his posts http://www.skylineowners.com/forum/member.php?userid=4298

Ant.


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

To illustrate the initial question, well on my harddrive there is a video of a tracktest of the Mines Supra and Mines GTR. Many of you here has seen the video and the test says it all. The Supra is strong and fast but the GTR is fast and FAST!!
That's the difference.

Concerning the "burning-the-back-tire-video" on this tread, what is the meaning? As far as I have seen, anything with more than 50 hp can do the same. The mentality is pretty much in line with that of the dude who started this thread and look what happed to him


----------



## Quicksilver (Mar 12, 2005)

I have in my cars in the garage and not in my harddrive, there you will find 5 Skylines and 6 Supra's, S15. EVO + some other cars hehehehe  I bet you haven’t even driven a skyline ore Supra.. Ore maybe you have long experience from PS2  like I sad “from my experience” I think the Skyline are fun more of the time. But the driving feeling is totally different in the 2 cars. For high speed racing on the Highway the Supra is a clear winner in my book. Doing donut after a long day on the track is also a lot of fun  Envy is a ugly decease hehehe

For a day to day use I would take the Skyline, and this is coming from a Supraholic


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

hmmmm!


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

When I collected my SKYLINE back in November last year the import company also had a SUPRA veilside kitted & running about 500BHP blah, blah, blah after a recent DYNO test.

After taking my 'now' car out for about a ten mile test drive along a nice moorland type road through the Yorkshire moors with a couple of good mile long plus straights with loads of visibility & some twisty stuff in between I returned with a huge 

After the deal & paperwork was done for the SKYLINE they then offered to let me test drive the SUPRA (bearing in mind I'm also a professionally trained advanced driver) on the same road for the same distance afterwards even though I wasn't buying  

Whilst I love both cars I thought the visibility for the driver was very poor & I didn't feel as comfortable driving it initially as I did with the SKYLINE. Time & experience would have probably cured that, especially with a few track days, but overall based on the two drives the SKYLINE would have won had I been making my mind up between the two.

Just my two pennies worth.


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

Quicksilver said:


> For high speed racing on the Highway the Supra is a clear winner in my book.


Can you expand on that? Why?


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Longer gearing and a bigger engine I would guess. I dont think it's that clear cut though.


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

May also be thinking due to lesser transmission losses ie RWD vs 4WD?


----------

